# Autosmart stockist??



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone have any idea of a shop that sells their products, in around belfast area? I'm mainly looking Tardis, I've tried the rep. but he seems like a busy man. Is there even any meets due to get hold of some products? Thanks, Andy


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Andy,

As far as I know there is no shop that sells AS products, can only be sold by there reps.

Stevie


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

*Autosmart stockist*

Anyone have the details of the AS rep in the Belfast Area - I used to have the details (think i is Peter) but I can't find them?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I know there is a monthly meet near spruicefield its advertised on RMS if thats any help


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

*Autosmart stockist*



Ronnie said:


> I know there is a monthly meet near spruicefield its advertised on RMS if thats any help


Thanks Ronnie - what is RMS?


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

second monday of every month an AS rep comes to a crowd of us at sprucefield macdonalds at 7 till late , the guys 100% and does a good deal too 

see on reallymeansounds.com


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

stoneyfordni said:


> second monday of every month an AS rep comes to a crowd of us at sprucefield macdonalds at 7 till late , the guys 100% and does a good deal too
> 
> see on reallymeansounds.com


I think thats the guy i was talking to he mentioned about a meet the other night but i was busy, and every other time he's busy going somewhere. I just went to halfies and got ag tar remover, i'll have to try and get to one of these meetings though, I take it no one would mind a newbie turning up? Cheers for all the replies


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

No Andy, anyones welcome to meet the AS guy. he is also at Boucher Road every Thursday where you can get stuff off him if thats handier. But anyone is welcome at the meets


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

Curtiz said:


> No Andy, anyones welcome to meet the AS guy. he is also at Boucher Road every Thursday where you can get stuff off him if thats handier. But anyone is welcome at the meets


 Thanks, where is he on boucher road and what time at? cheers mate


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

I seen him park up around Chrysler/Peugeot/motorbike at about 1 o'clock ish so i would assume sometime around then

Or give him a buzz
Stephen Pollard - 07979 533 360


----------



## steviestdi (Apr 5, 2008)

He's on Boucher road all day thursday phone him and he'll tell you were he is. he go's in almost every garage down there. 
Hes a top bloke.


----------

